# First serious attempt at art



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

I never did quite get to finishing it but I think I'm actually just gonna start over after seeing how shitty it's turned out so far. I suppose it came out well for my first serious attempt at art. But I am curious what others have to say about this ms paint looking crap.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 22, 2018)

looks alright fix eyes, eye brow and chin and i think it will be better e


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 22, 2018)

7/10!
Eyes should need some retouching 
And practice a little on the cheekbones.


----------



## TheTechGenius (Jan 22, 2018)

It looks a hell of a lot better then most people's first time drawing something on a computer. lol. 

I've been using Photoshop for web design for years, and I don't think I could even draw a head that good in Photoshop. lol. 

Not without the proper hardware anyway, such as a tablet or touch screen device with a very precise touch screen to draw.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

Come back when you've made 10 of them and I will tell you how I feel


----------



## tvoretz (Jan 22, 2018)

This was done with a mouse, right?  If so, I'm genuinely impressed; a mouse is hard to work with for art, and like the TheTechGenius said, most people's first efforts are noticeably worse than that.

Anyway, you might have an easier time achieving clean/not wobbly lines with a higher resolution drawing and a low end graphics tablet, like this one.  Most people recommend Wacom, but Huion (Monoprice) is cheaper and I'm happy with mine.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

It was a udraw tablet for the wii I've been using >.<
I can't hold a steady hand for the life of me either


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 22, 2018)

as a tip;

Use the little squares on the background to create a smaller draw of the image ;D that will make it more perfect.


----------



## Issac (Jan 22, 2018)

It's a good first try! Keep it up!

I have one tip that I used a lot when I drew some. Zoom in draw one line, hit ctrl-Z to undo it, and draw it again, and again, and again, until you're satisfied. Then do the same for the next line.

Another tip is not to look where your cursor is *now*, but the "goal" (where the line ends). It makes it easier to get a nice and steady line.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2018)

Question.
Did you do some kind of quasi tracing for that?
If so maybe consider going for some of the more traditional drawing techniques of draw a head, place eyes (and ears and mouth and nose), possibly use some construction lines/dots and similar such things. You can still do your own rendition of a given image (figure out the relative placements of a given feature, ratios of height to width, number of sections of hair per whatever...). You have doubtless seen the picture known as Vitruvian Man (the dude with four arms and legs inside a square and circle), such a thing is literally a guide to drawing a properly proportioned human body, and similar things exist for most aspects of the body.



jt_1258 said:


> It was a udraw tablet for the wii I've been using >.<
> I can't hold a steady hand for the life of me either


Something you will hear when people are saying they can't draw is "I can't even draw a straight line" despite that actually being a real feat. In this case though if you want curves don't try to do it by eye and moving the pen when you want it to be like a CNC robot but hold the pen solid and pivot either on your elbow or with your waist. Eventually you may change to pivoting at your wrist or your knuckles but that is harder to do at first.


----------



## TheTechGenius (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, GBATemp has one of the best communities of people. 

No one has bashed the OP, no one has said anything negative, or anything like that. Only constructive feedback, tips, and advice. 

That is awesome. This is the reason why I keep coming back to GBATemp to post. 

There have been a very few bad apples, but that cannot be helped with a major site like this. The majority of GBATemp users are just awesome.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

TheTechGenius said:


> Wow, GBATemp has one of the best communities of people.
> 
> No one has bashed the OP, no one has said anything negative, or anything like that. Only constructive feedback, tips, and advice.
> 
> ...


I feel a tad bit of sarcasm for some reason from that post with it feeling a little exadurated but ya, definitely seems like a good batch of apples this time around. Though I feel like the bashing was done already with me bashing my own attempt in the op itself soo I didn't leave much I guess.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 22, 2018)

Look here:





Dont draw slowly, as stated before, draw the lines fast and erase them until you get the line that you wanted / need it.


----------



## TheTechGenius (Jan 22, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I feel a tad bit of sarcasm for some reason from that post with it feeling a little exadurated but ya, definitely seems like a good batch of apples this time around. Though I feel like the bashing was done already with me bashing my own attempt in the op itself soo I didn't leave much I guess.


Actually there was no sarcasm involved when i posted that comment. If it seemed like there was, I apologize for that. That was not my intention at all, not even a little bit. 

I've been posting a lot on GBATemp, and there is not much bashing or much negativity, not much that I have seen anyway. But I'm mostly involved in the WiiU section of GBATemp. 

Again, I'm sorry if my post came off as a bit of sarcasm. That honestly wasn't my intention at all.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

Take 2 so far


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

better than my first
my first I was trying to draw a frog
I ended up drawing a green dick with eyes


----------



## TheTechGenius (Jan 22, 2018)

Eix said:


> better than my first
> my first I was trying to draw a frog
> I ended up drawing a green dick with eyes


LMAOOOOO!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 23, 2018)

ya know what, I am definetly seeing practice making this come out way better so far o.o


----------



## YamiZee (Jan 23, 2018)

Drawing the eyes way too small. You are using a reference, but making it bigger when actually drawing, so it's harder because you need to consistently do it for all the other parts. Also notice how the eyes are actually only barely above the nose but yours are much higher than that. The scale and positioning of the eyes is really the biggest thing you need to work on. Bigger and lower
Also the blushes in reference are at nose height. To replicate you gotta pay close attention to stuff like that.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 23, 2018)

YamiZee said:


> Drawing the eyes way too small. You are using a reference, but making it bigger when actually drawing, so it's harder because you need to consistently do it for all the other parts. Also notice how the eyes are actually only barely above the nose but yours are much higher than that. The scale and positioning of the eyes is really the biggest thing you need to work on. Bigger and lower
> Also the blushes in reference are at Bose height. To replicate you gotta pay close attention to stuff like that.


I may never draw people but I think it just may be natural habit with how an actual person and not a cute af anime girl looks


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 23, 2018)

YamiZee said:


> Drawing the eyes way too small. You are using a reference, but making it bigger when actually drawing, so it's harder because you need to consistently do it for all the other parts. Also notice how the eyes are actually only barely above the nose but yours are much higher than that. The scale and positioning of the eyes is really the biggest thing you need to work on. Bigger and lower
> Also the blushes in reference are at nose height. To replicate you gotta pay close attention to stuff like that.


kinda like that? I still may need to adjust the eye brows though


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 25, 2018)

It feels real lumpy, dispreportinet, squished, and incosistent but I think I'm somewhat at a stoping point with this...not that I'm done with it but more so cause I have no idea how to go about going further than this :/


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 25, 2018)

Nah dude this is real bad. 
If you want to learn how to draw art, I highly recommend starting at drawing simple objects like cubes and spheres, then start with cylinders, pyramids and so on. 
Drawing anatomically correct eastern asian cartoon figures might look easy at first, but it needs a lot of hard work and dedication until you can draw correctly without being a stereotypical deviantart user. 
This tutorial, although not specifically made for taiwanese animation, is good enough to cover the basics https://hubpages.com/art/how-to-draw-learn


----------



## BEACHBUM (Feb 17, 2018)

tvoretz said:


> This was done with a mouse, right?  If so, I'm genuinely impressed; a mouse is hard to work with for art, and like the TheTechGenius said, most people's first efforts are noticeably worse than that.
> 
> Anyway, you might have an easier time achieving clean/not wobbly lines with a higher resolution drawing and a low end graphics tablet, like this one.  Most people recommend Wacom, but Huion (Monoprice) is cheaper and I'm happy with mine.


mouses are easy to use, and make for the best art, what are you talking about?!


----------



## TheTechGenius (Feb 17, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> mouses are easy to use, and make for the best art, what are you talking about?!


That's why all professional artists that draw animated characters use a Tablet and Touch Pen, right? 

Mice are not good for precision drawing. You can use a Tablet and Touch Pen like if you were drawing with a pencil and paper. 

The Anime artists also use a Tablet and Touch Pen. And the Japanese Anime artists are the best when it comes to tv and movie animation.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Feb 17, 2018)

TheTechGenius said:


> That's why all professional artists that draw animated characters use a Tablet and Touch Pen, right?
> 
> Mice are not good for precision drawing. You can use a Tablet and Touch Pen like if you were drawing with a pencil and paper.
> 
> The Anime artists also use a Tablet and Touch Pen. And the Japanese Anime artists are the best when it comes to tv and movie animation.


I call bs, they obviously don't use expensive tablets, that's laughable. They use the perfect pair of a mouse and ms paint... idiot


----------



## TheTechGenius (Feb 17, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> I call bs, they obviously don't use expensive tablets, that's laughable. They use the perfect pair of a mouse and ms paint... idiot


lol.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 19, 2018)

BEACHBUM said:


> I call bs, they obviously don't use expensive tablets, that's laughable. They use the perfect pair of a mouse and ms paint... idiot


Das some premium shit post right there if I've ever seen it.
But in all seriousness I finally moved on from a shitty u draw tablet from my wii to a Wacom Bamboo Pad that my friend gave me that is a million times better. Just sucks my laptop died and I can't use my living room pc either cause my family would give me shit for drawing anime girls even though it's not lewd...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 19, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> It feels real lumpy, dispreportinet, squished, and incosistent but I think I'm somewhat at a stoping point with this...not that I'm done with it but more so cause I have no idea how to go about going further than this :/


Actually that one's pretty good, the biggest issue is that you've just kinda compressed it horizontally to fit your canvas. It'd look better a little flattened and stretched.
(Edit: Also, the eyebrows in your copy are causing the waifu to have a different expression than your reference. Was that intentional?)

If I might make a suggestion? When drawing faces, "pencil" in a bunch of vertical/horizontal lines to use as reference points. The fact that you have a reference makes this a lot easier, because that way instead of nitpicking on trying to get features just right and then getting frustrated when they're off/out of place, you can get a good feel for the general size/placement of each feature and THEN worry about details


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually that one's pretty good, the biggest issue is that you've just kinda compressed it horizontally to fit your canvas. It'd look better a little flattened and stretched.
> (Edit: Also, the eyebrows in your copy are causing the waifu to have a different expression than your reference. Was that intentional?)
> 
> If I might make a suggestion? When drawing faces, "pencil" in a bunch of vertical/horizontal lines to use as reference points. The fact that you have a reference makes this a lot easier, because that way instead of nitpicking on trying to get features just right and then getting frustrated when they're off/out of place, you can get a good feel for the general size/placement of each feature and THEN worry about details


The canvas was 9 times larger than what you actually see in the image. It was by my own falt it somewhat came out squished. Yes I adjusted Madoka's eyebrows to give a more relaxed and happy expression from her. Could you point me in the direction of a YouTube video demonstrating what you mentioned in the second paragraph; I'm a tad confused on what that would be like though I think I might have an idea what it is.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 19, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> The canvas was 9 times larger than what you actually see in the image. It was by my own falt it somewhat came out squished. Yes I adjusted Madoka's eyebrows to give a more relaxed and happy expression from her. Could you point me in the direction of a YouTube video demonstrating what you mentioned in the second paragraph; I'm a tad confused on what that would be like though I think I might have an idea what it is.


Kinda this, but obviously you need to adapt it to what you're drawing, since stylistically the shape will be different and the proportions will start a little higher up:


Note that you could also add vertical lines to help you figure out where the center of the eyes and edges of the mouth are, for example


----------

